# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  لقد عدت وعاد قلمي شوقا للكتابه...

## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

اليوم وفي هذا الوقت اكتب لكم عن عودتي لهذا المنتدى

الذي كتبت بقلمي كلمات وخواطر في قسم الشعر فأتمنى 

ان اعود واكون متفاعله في جميع الاقسام بإذن الله..

وأرجو من الله ان يمن علينا وعليكم بالصحه والعافيه 

وان اتلقى ترحيبا بعودتي 

أختكم في الله (عاشقة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)

----------


## أموله

*ولكممممممممممممموهه ي فتاةة ,. #
عودةةة حميددةة ان شاء الله*

----------

